# Ho riflettuto



## @lex (30 Settembre 2007)

Chiedo scusa per aver trasceso ieri sera con *epiteti ineducati* in primis alla persona interessata, cioè mari'.
in futuro cercherò di essere più diplomatico e meno scurrile, precisando che mi scuso solo per aver usato parole volgari e maleducate.


----------



## Bruja (30 Settembre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa per aver trasceso ieri sera con *epiteti ineducati* in primis alla persona interessata, cioè mari'.
> in futuro cercherò di essere più diplomatico e meno scurrile, precisando che mi scuso solo per aver usato parole volgari e maleducate.


 
Aspettavo questo post..... non importa quali siano i problemi in essere fra voi, ma fra persone civili e di cui presumo la levatura era spiacevole il trascendere tanto pesante. Inoltre un uomo, per quanto possano essere pesanti le controversie, con una signora ha solo due strade, o la tratta con educazione pur nel contrasto o la ignora se non vuole entrare in diatriba.
Ti ringrazio sia per l'atto che per il contesto
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (1 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Aspettavo questo post..... non importa quali siano i problemi in essere fra voi, ma fra persone civili e di cui presumo la levatura era spiacevole il trascendere tanto pesante. Inoltre un uomo, per quanto possano essere pesanti le controversie, con una signora ha solo due strade, o la tratta con educazione pur nel contrasto o la ignora se non vuole entrare in diatriba.
> Ti ringrazio sia per l'atto che per il contesto
> Bruja


----------



## cat (1 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Aspettavo questo post..... non importa quali siano i problemi in essere fra voi, ma fra persone civili e di cui presumo la levatura era spiacevole il trascendere tanto pesante. *Inoltre un uomo, per quanto possano essere pesanti* *le controversie, con una signora ha solo due strade, o la tratta con educazione pur nel contrasto o la ignora se non vuole entrare in diatriba.*
> Ti ringrazio sia per l'atto che per il contesto
> Bruja










































n.b. solo i veri uomini fanno così.

cat


----------



## @lex (1 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> n.b. solo i veri uomini fanno così.
> 
> cat


bentornata cat.


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Aspettavo questo post..... non importa quali siano i problemi in essere fra voi, ma fra persone civili e di cui presumo la levatura era spiacevole il trascendere tanto pesante. Inoltre un uomo, per quanto possano essere pesanti le controversie, con *una signora* ha solo due strade, o la tratta con educazione pur nel contrasto o la ignora se non vuole entrare in diatriba.
> Ti ringrazio sia per l'atto che per il contesto
> Bruja


Questo vale solo quando ci si confronta con una *signora*. Non tutte le donne lo sono...in quel caso, colei che semina vento può anche raccogliere tempesta. Con buona pace dell'esser uomo.


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> n.b. solo i veri uomini fanno così.
> 
> cat


Ehi bentornata, un bacio!!!!!!


----------



## cat (2 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ehi bentornata, un bacio!!!!!!


 
tu e alex vi sbagliate.
non sono tornata.
sono intevenuta in questo post.
punto.

per mondi:
e chi lo stabilisce chi è una sognora e chi non lo è.
tu per caso?
e con questo non avvio ulteriore polemica perchè non me ne frega niente.

cat


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> tu e alex vi sbagliate.
> non sono tornata.
> sono intevenuta in questo post.
> punto.
> ...


 e ti mando un bacio lo stesso anche se non sei tornata...


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> tu e alex vi sbagliate.
> non sono tornata.
> sono intevenuta in questo post.
> punto.
> ...


Certo. Non esiste alcun criterio oggettivo, cara cat. Lo stabilisco io, e mi comporto di conseguenza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Di che polemica parli? si parla, tutto qui...seppellisci l'ascia di guerra.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2007)

ciaoooooooo Cat!
dai, torna...


----------



## cat (2 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo. Non esiste alcun criterio oggettivo, cara cat. Lo stabilisco io, e mi comporto di conseguenza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nessuna ascia da seppellire con te modi e tu lo sai.


sono stata trattata indecentemente da alcuni di voi, non da te di certo ovvio.

cosa ve ne fareste di una *puttana di strada* qui in questo forum simil eden?
preferisco starmene in disparte .
grazie lo stesso.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

*Cat*

Guarda che ti stai dando tu stessa quell'appellativo... io ho esposto il mio disappunto a rispetto di un tuo atteggiamento e linguaggio... se non accetti le critiche evidentemente il problema e' unicamente tuo e del rapportarti con gli altri... 

Pace e bene


----------



## cat (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che ti stai dando tu stessa quell'appellativo... io ho *esposto il mio disappunto a rispetto di un tuo atteggiamento e linguaggio... se non accetti le critiche evidentemente il problema e' unicamente tuo e del rapportarti con gli altri...*
> 
> Pace e bene


 
vedi multimodi cosa intendevo io per " non interventire in questo forum e starmene in disparte"????


ciao ciao


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> vedi multimodi cosa intendevo io per " non interventire in questo forum e starmene in disparte"????
> 
> 
> ciao ciao


Non parlare con altri utenti facendo la vittima... io non ti ho insultato... se non capisci cosa ti viene scritto si E' BENE CHE TU STIA IN DISPARTE


----------



## cat (2 Ottobre 2007)

*ecco mondi, appunto questo*

*


moltimodi ha detto:



			Questo vale solo quando ci si confronta con una signora. Non tutte le donne lo sono...in quel caso, colei che semina vento può anche raccogliere tempesta. Con buona pace dell'esser uomo.
		
Clicca per espandere...

* 
*ecco appunto *


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> nessuna ascia da seppellire con te modi e tu lo sai.
> 
> 
> sono stata trattata indecentemente da alcuni di voi, non da te di certo ovvio.
> ...


Scusa cat, ma chi e dove ti ha definita in quel modo? Non ho modo di leggere tutte le discussioni, e forse mi è sfuggito.


----------



## cat (2 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scusa cat, ma chi e dove ti ha definita in quel modo? Non ho modo di leggere tutte le discussioni, e forse mi è sfuggito.


*come specificato nel altro mio post ( in forum libero, intitolato cat)*
*sono stata chiamata così da lettrice nel forum sesso e amore nel mio tread intitolato " esplosione".*
*accondisceso da Miciolidia.*

Solo Anna A ha detto una parola di solidarietà e la ringrazio pubblicamente.


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> *come specificato nel altro mio post ( in forum libero, intitolato cat)*
> *sono stata chiamata così da lettrice nel forum sesso e amore nel mio tread intitolato " esplosione".*
> *accondisceso da Miciolidia.*
> 
> Solo Anna A ha detto una parola di solidarietà e la ringrazio pubblicamente.


Ho riletto velocemente il post, cat...ho trovato il punto dove insulti miciolidia, dandole della lesbica e dicendole di usare un vibratore di adeguata misura, ma non dove ti viene data della puttana di strada da lettrice. Può darsi mi sia sfuggito...se ti va, posta il link preciso.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

Ma tu sei fuori...

Aggiungo, anche perche'  provo rispetto per le prostitute


----------



## cat (2 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho riletto velocemente il post, cat...ho trovato il punto dove insulti miciolidia, dandole della lesbica e dicendole di usare un vibratore di adeguata misura, ma non dove ti viene data della puttana di strada da lettrice. Può darsi mi sia sfuggito...se ti va, posta il link preciso.


 
io ho risposto in quer modo a miciolidia perchè è da quando ho cambiato molti avatar che non gliene va bene nemmeno uno.
il mio ultimo( viso di donna appoggiato ad una mano con un dito leggermente alzato e vicino al viso), lei ha criticato pure quello dicendomi dove doveva essere messo quel dito(!!).
io allora le ho risposto in quel modo.
me ne sono pentita e le ho chiesto scusa, limitatamente a quella mia reazione.

non cambio l'idea che ho di lei, come di lettrice come di un paio di altri nick.

nel mio post " esplosione" ad un certo punto in Olandese mi hanno dato della prostituta di quelle delle strede a luci rosse presenti appunto ad Amsterdam.
Solo Anna, sapendo l'usanza e i nomi del luogo, ha capito che quelle parole in quella lingua straniera vuolevano sigificare appunto....puttana di strada a luci rosse.


rileggi se desideri e troverai l'intervento.


e qui chiudo.
ho provato ad intervenire oggi ma  ho rivisto i soliti attacchi.

non ci tengo 
un forum dovrebbe essere momento di svago, nulla di più.
pazienza .


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Ottobre 2007)

.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> io ho risposto in quer modo a miciolidia perchè è da quando ho cambiato molti avatar che non gliene va bene nemmeno uno.
> il mio ultimo( viso di donna appoggiato ad una mano con un dito leggermente alzato e vicino al viso), lei ha criticato pure quello dicendomi dove doveva essere messo quel dito(!!).
> io allora le ho risposto in quel modo.
> me ne sono pentita e le ho chiesto scusa, limitatamente a quella mia reazione.
> ...


Ma che caxxo scrivi?????? In Olandese poi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Ottobre 2007)

*Forse*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> i soliti attacchi?!..e no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse (non so se ci sono pregressi che ignoro) stavolta hai un po' esagerato tu.


----------



## cat (2 Ottobre 2007)

*per admin e bruja*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> i soliti attacchi?!..e no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*chiedo l'intervento dell'admin e di bruja.*


----------



## cat (2 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse (non so se ci sono pregressi che ignoro) stavolta hai un po' esagerato tu.


 
i pregressi che ignori è che queste due degne persone ( miciolidia e lettrice) continuano puntualmente a offendermi e a trattarmi come una poco di buono.


leggi anche mio intervento in forum sesso e amore " esplosione", aperto con tutt'altro argomento e degenerato con epiteti offensivi ed infamati da me ricevuti.
guarda anche molti e molti altri post in cui io sistematicamente vengo attaccata da miciolidia, lettrice, e altri due nick.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



cat ha detto:


> i pregressi che ignori è che queste due degne persone ( miciolidia e lettrice) continuano puntualmente a offendermi e a trattarmi come una poco di buono.
> 
> 
> leggi anche mio intervento in forum sesso e amore " esplosione", aperto con tutt'altro argomento e degenerato con epiteti offensivi ed infamati da me ricevuti.
> guarda anche molti e molti altri post in cui io sistematicamente vengo attaccata da miciolidia, lettrice, e altri due nick.


Quelli li ho letti e lì hai esagerato tu e parecchio.
Chiaramente non tutti si sentono offesi nello stesso modo dalle stesse cose.
Riflettevo giusto ieri che ho colleghe da ventanni con cui sono ormai entrata in amicizia con cui non ci siamo mai messe le mani addosso se non per abbracciarci in momenti in cui c'era necessità di conforto e ho visto altre colleghe da qualche mese prendersi a pacche sul sedere che non mi permetterei con mia sorella ...
Ognuno ha la sua sensibilità ed educazione, ma in quel post, per me, hai degenerato tu.
Poi attaccare le opinioni è invece perfettamente consentito ed è pure auspicabile.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Ottobre 2007)

e il bello che mi era anche dispiaciuto per quello che era successo...e davvero credevo che tornasse con intenti diversi...e invace no, per ricomiciare d'accapo...

e ora pianga e chieda aiuto a Bruja o al Padre Eterno se ci crede.

volgarità di quel tipo nemmeno dalla peggio schifosa di questo mondo le avevo mai ricevute.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quelli li ho letti e lì hai esagerato tu e parecchio.
> Chiaramente non tutti si sentono offesi nello stesso modo dalle stesse cose.
> Riflettevo giusto ieri che ho colleghe da ventanni con cui sono ormai entrata in amicizia con cui non ci siamo mai messe le mani addosso se non per abbracciarci in momenti in cui c'era necessità di conforto e ho visto altre colleghe da qualche mese prendersi a pacche sul sedere che non mi permetterei con mia sorella ...
> Ognuno ha la sua sensibilità ed educazione, ma in quel post, per me, hai degenerato tu.
> Poi attaccare le opinioni è invece perfettamente consentito ed è pure auspicabile.


La cosa migliore credo che sia chudere qui questo post.

Non obbligatoriamente ci si deve far andar bene questo o l'altro utente, ma visto che per fortuna non è un forum con due o tre utenti e basta, lo spazio mi sembra sufficente per non doversi per forza urtare in questa maniera.

Spero che col tempo la cosa possa attenuarsi..


----------



## cat (2 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> i soliti attacchi?!..e no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti sei definita da sola. ignoriamoci che è meglio, gli altri non meritano un simile spettacolo.
io lo farò con sommo piacere.


----------



## Bruja (2 Ottobre 2007)

*Ascoltate...*

Arrivo tardivamente nel thread, la sensazione è che  tutti abbiano, per ipersensibilità o per eccessiva reazione alterato i toni.
Sarei del parere di non obbligare Giovanni a chiudere i thread, questo definirebbe che noi non siamo in grado di uscire dal circolo vizioso delle contumele e delle risposte stizzose.
Non voglio ibdagare su chi abbia cominciato e chi abbia proseguito, se la ragione sta in percentuali differenti come i torti.
Mi appello solo al vostro buon senso.... questo è il nostro forum di conversazione e quella dobbiamo trattare; insulti, provocazioni o male parole non sono da noi.
Inoltre, so bene che qualche mattina ci si può alzare con il piede sbagliato, ma cerchiamo tutti di evitare di offendere e, se provocati/e non rispondiamo, non solo per non accendere sempre battibecchi, ma perchè se qualcuno ha le sinapsi storte, questo non significa che dobbiamo allinearci.
Non lo chiedo come Bruja ma come persona che vorrebbe tutti/e voi capaci di superare astio, rancore e sterile reazione.
Questo thread non va chiuso, va rivisto con autocritica, a da quella semplicemente capire che non sempre è possibile che gli altri la pensino come noi, e se accade, non è detto che gli altri siano sbagliati, sono solo diversi, ma questo è possibile solo nell'ambito di una discussione civile in cui parole sgradevoli vengano evitate.
Non mi riferisco a nessuno, ma come dico sempre chi ha buon gusto, intelligenza ed educazione, le usi, sono qualità che funzionano anche se applicate tardivamente.
Vogliamo ricominciare, e se non è possibile avere affinità, possiamo benissimo avere scarso interesse o indifferenza per chi non stimola il nostro interesse, senza per questo creare disagi al forum.  
Per scelta non indirizzo a nessuno in particolare questo intervento perchè NON voglio parteggiare per equità, il messaggio arrivi a chiunque creda sia giusto e neutrale.
Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Ottobre 2007)

Chiudo ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Arrivo tardivamente nel thread, la sensazione è che tutti abbiano, per ipersensibilità o per eccessiva reazione alterato i toni.
> Sarei del parere di non obbligare Giovanni a chiudere i thread, questo definirebbe che noi non siamo in grado di uscire dal circolo vizioso delle contumele e delle risposte stizzose.
> Non voglio ibdagare su chi abbia cominciato e chi abbia proseguito, se la ragione sta in percentuali differenti come i torti.
> Mi appello solo al vostro buon senso.... questo è il nostro forum di conversazione e quella dobbiamo trattare; insulti, provocazioni o male parole non sono da noi.
> ...


E riapro ... non ho visto questo messaggio.


----------



## Bruja (2 Ottobre 2007)

*Admin*



Admin ha detto:


> E riapro ... non ho visto questo messaggio.


Giovanni VOGLIO avere la certezza che tutti riprenderanno il dialogo, e dove non fosse possibile eviteranno inutili querelles.
Grazie comunque 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## @lex (2 Ottobre 2007)

mi riservo di scrivere qualcosa, magari non oggi......al posto del passato prossimo adesso uso il presente....rifletto......
cat rimani qui, lo sai che a me il tuo modo di essere piace......


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Giovanni VOGLIO avere la certezza che tutti riprenderanno il dialogo, e dove non fosse possibile eviteranno inutili querelles.
> Grazie comunque
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma sì. alla fine le liti dei forum finiscono tutte nelle griglie scolmatrici dei canali artificiali. ogni tanto ci ritrovano un corpo, una mano con anello, un paio di occhiali rayban neri, un paio di pantaloni neri, un cappello nero, un preservativo nuovo, un preservativo usato, 35 euro ecc ecc...


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Giovanni VOGLIO avere la certezza che tutti riprenderanno il dialogo, e dove non fosse possibile eviteranno inutili querelles.
> Grazie comunque
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Assolutamente inutili.*

*Almeno per me, avrei dovuto ripetermelo prima di ora.*


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIuBga17Ngg


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2007)

*Lettrice*

Macche' Margherita e tarantella ...

La Disney e' sempre fantastica ed attuale, e la migliore sulla piazza


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76L2LxRcfWs

Buonanotte


----------



## sarah (2 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Macche' Margherita e tarantella ...
> 
> La Disney e' sempre fantastica ed attuale, e la migliore sulla piazza
> 
> ...


questa è la ninna nanna più attuale ... buona notte 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=qEx7pkmFc6s&locale=en_GB&persist_locale=1


----------



## @lex (2 Ottobre 2007)

l'avvalorazione ci fa sentire meno soli........


----------



## @lex (2 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> questa è la ninna nanna più attuale ... buona notte
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=qEx7pkmFc6s&locale=en_GB&persist_locale=1


concordo.....bellissima.....


----------



## cat (2 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Arrivo tardivamente nel thread, la sensazione è che tutti abbiano, per ipersensibilità o per eccessiva reazione alterato i toni.
> Sarei del parere di non obbligare Giovanni a chiudere i thread, questo definirebbe che noi non siamo in grado di uscire dal circolo vizioso delle contumele e delle risposte stizzose.
> Non voglio ibdagare su chi abbia cominciato e chi abbia proseguito, se la ragione sta in percentuali differenti come i torti.
> Mi appello solo al vostro buon senso.... questo è il nostro forum di conversazione e quella dobbiamo trattare; insulti, provocazioni o male parole non sono da noi.
> ...


 






vediamo se ci riescono.
io le ignoro.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Ottobre 2007)

Tu non capisci proprio un emerito caxxo lasciatelo dire...


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Buongiorno...........*

............ e "fate i bravi se potete"!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SygS5yz7x5M

Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sì. alla fine le liti dei forum finiscono tutte nelle griglie scolmatrici dei canali artificiali. ogni tanto ci ritrovano un corpo, una mano con anello, un paio di occhiali rayban neri, un paio di pantaloni neri, un cappello nero, un preservativo nuovo, un preservativo usato, 35 euro ecc ecc...


Blues Brothers: Jake


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Giovanni*



Admin ha detto:


> Blues Brothers: Jake
















































  Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Blues Brothers: Jake


 
 *Dov'è la Caddy*???" *Elwood* (impassibile) : "L'ho scambiata con un microfono" *...*

http://web.tiscali.it/giuseppe_spin/bbros/25th_anniversary_bbros.html


----------



## cat (3 Ottobre 2007)

ciao Anna.... si respira aria fresca stamani vero?????


senti che profumo......


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ciao Anna.... si respira aria fresca stamani vero?????
> 
> 
> senti che profumo......


 
mah, sì...
arie freshc e profumate... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  'na bella jurnat 'e sole.


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*????*



@lex ha detto:


> l'avvalorazione ci fa sentire meno soli........


 


Mi fai un esempio??  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Lo so da me, non sprecarti, sono una vipera.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ek6CXzH8qV0


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Ottobre 2007)

*vipera verde*



Bruja ha detto:


> Mi fai un esempio??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


























e con questa risp. ti sei guadagnata il Goldend Glob di tradimento.net.


per oggi


----------



## @lex (3 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi fai un esempio??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sono sprecato abbastanza non credi?


----------



## cat (3 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> mi sono sprecato abbastanza non credi?


 
ti sprechi? dove? quanto? con chi?

mannaggia.


----------



## @lex (3 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ti sprechi? dove? quanto? con chi?
> 
> mannaggia.


Se iniziamo non la finisco più tesoro.........
ciao....


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> Se iniziamo non la finisco più tesoro.........
> ciao....


 
Stavo per dire una corbelleria..... meno male che mi fermo sempre un secondo prima!!! Ti credo sulla parola, tanto che mi costa...!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## @lex (4 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stavo per dire una corbelleria..... meno male che mi fermo sempre un secondo prima!!! Ti credo sulla parola, tanto che mi costa...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma dilla, di che sei inibita?
e parlavo del mio personale, non nel forum......


----------



## Bruja (4 Ottobre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> ma dilla, di che sei inibita?
> e parlavo del mio personale, non nel forum......


Va bene, sono inibita.... tanto più che del tuo personale non posso comprovare nulla.... me tapina, mi mancano i tests!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (4 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Va bene, sono inibita.... tanto più che *del tuo personale non posso comprovare nulla.... me tapina, mi mancano i tests!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non so se potrai sopravviverer a tutto questo......


----------



## Bruja (4 Ottobre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> non so se potrai sopravviverer a tutto questo......


 
Visto che ti piace gufare, mi preparo l'epitaffio:

Qui giace Bruja strega dolente,
dal tombeur @lex tenuta all'oscuro,
minaccia baje per non dire niente, 
teme si sappia che è come bromuro!















Ossequi
Bruja


----------



## @lex (4 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Visto che ti piace gufare, mi preparo l'epitaffio:
> 
> Qui giace Bruja strega dolente,
> dal tombeur @lex tenuta all'oscuro,
> ...




















mi dai troppa importanza.......non merito.......


----------

